# How many days after missed period did you finally see a positive on a pregnancy test?



## livinzoo

I'm currently 17dpo (periods only been missing for 4 days) and I got a negative on a dollar store pregnancy test. I have a feeling that I am pregnant and want to know what the longest amount of time someone had to wait before they finally got a positive on a test.


----------



## my3peanuts

Edited, Sorry, I read your question wrong.







I got positives before my period each time.


----------



## ColoradoMama

Every woman is different - my bfp's were at 9, 10, 11 and 14 dpo, but I believe many women haven't gotten them that early.


----------



## Rach

For my first pregnancy, my period was due on the 17th, pregnancy test on the 20th was negative, pregnancy test on the 25th was positive.


----------



## angelcat

I got a very dark line day 28 of my cycle. I normally would've gotten my period around day 24. I didn't test til day 28, when I was offically due. I suspected I was pregnant a week before that.


----------



## Arduinna

eh, with dd I didn't get a clear + on a home test. I had a really light not sure if it's + or not and then a negative at the clinic and thought I wasn't. Until awhile later and I got one at the Drs to be sure


----------



## a_work_in_progress

With each pregnancy, I tested positive as soon as I had a test done.

So, it went like this:

#1: 14 dpo
#2: 13 dpo
#3: 16 dpo
#4: 10 dpo

My cousin never got a positive hpt. But it was like that with all of her pregnancies I believe.

I know you don't have any children yet, but have you had a positive home pregnancy test before, and if so, how far along were you?


----------



## lalaland42

I don't know what dpo means but I took 4 pregnancy tests before I got a +. The last one was about 4-5 days after my period was supposed to start.

ETA: dpo = days past ovulation?


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love

I think it depends on the woman, all of her "levels" and the test of course, which kind are you thinking of using... and are we TTC???







:


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
ETA: dpo = days past ovulation?

Yes!


----------



## notneb

I didn't get a positive until after I'd missed a 2nd period. I don't remember the exact dates, but I had AF in late Jan, no AF in Feb, and tested pos in late March (after AF should have come the 2nd time) after testing neg several times in late Feb and early March. I had a dating ultrasound b/c my periods can be a little wonky and we weren't sure when in those 2 months DS had been conceived, but from the US it looked like he was conceived in mid-Feb before the 1st missed AF.


----------



## hipmummy

I was three days late.


----------



## rabrog

I've heard of many people being pregnant and NEVER getting a + on a dollar tree test.

I was at 13 and 14dpo.

I'd get an FRER or a CBE.

Jenn


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Edited, Sorry, I read your question wrong.







I got positives before my period each time.

Me, too.


----------



## Genesis

nak
i had a positive test one day after i missed my period. i already knew i was pregnant though.


----------



## MaShroom

According to EPT, my 15yo doesn't exist. I was a month and a half pregnant, took a test and it was negative. I was so relieved. I went to the health dept to get on the pill in order to avoid future scares like that and found out I was prego. Oops.


----------



## lovingmommyhood

I got positives DS1 9 DPO DS2 10 DPO


----------



## AlbertaJes

I was supposed to get my period in the morning, tested in the afternoon and got a positive.


----------



## Kajira

With dc 1, NEVER I popped neg even the day at 4 months when I went to the doc, with dc 2, 23 dpo, and I was charting I KNEW when we conceived, I think I tied with another lady at Ovusoft for the longest waits for the +, we both got them at 23 dpo, lol


----------



## muttix2

Dollar store tests SUCK!!! I had never used them before but this time I tried it out. I ended up stressing out testing compulsively and starting to believe I was either very sick or going into very early menopause and then I finally broke down and got a clear blue easy digital as a last ditch attempt. I had a window for my period but even by the lastest possible date, I was six days late and still getting negative dollar store tests. I believe I was really more like 10 days late.

Out of everyone I've known in person who have taken those tests, they've ALL had problems. A pregnant friend even took one when she was 7 months along to prove to me that they don't work. But, people here seemed to love them and I was strapped for cash so I tried it. Never, ever again. I was so stressed out and I spent a ton on the tests anyway (a dollar adds up pretty quickly). Get another test, any kind.


----------



## ~Boudicca~

I was about an hour late. No kidding. You could set a watch by my cycles, and they were always 28 day cycles. And for some reason, I always start bleeding right around the same time (9 p.m. ish). So when I left work that night and realized that AF hadn't shown up yet, I stopped at CVS and got a pregnancy test which tested positive when I got home. I think I was 10 DPO.


----------



## trinity6232000

I wasn't late, I just had a feeling. My period wasn't due for quite a few days.
Took a test, and it was clearly positive.


----------



## annamama

I got a + on the day my period was due, but that was a clearblue test.


----------



## ibbit

With my first 3 pregnancies, I didn't test positive until my period was late, but they were all surprises and my AFs have always varied in length, so I can't even be sure when I O'd (wasn't charting). With this pregnancy, I tested + at 9 DPO with a dollar store test. Of course, the heartburn was the real first + pregnancy test.


----------



## FoxintheSnow

Can you get a blood test? If you call your doctor's office they can probably fax a script to a local lab.


----------



## s_kristina

I'm strange I didn't even test with my #1 until I was around 7-8 weeks late. Yeah the nausea and everything else clued me in and I was still in disbelief, but I didn't chart back then. With ds I knew at 4 dpo, but got a + on a test at I think 13 dpo. This time I was 27 dpo before I tested and got an immediate + I probably would have gotten a + sooner, but I was scared to test.


----------



## LaurenB

I got my first bfp on the day af was due on a dollar store test. It showed up on a regular store test a few days later.


----------



## greeny

With dd, I first tested and got a positive at about 14 dpo. With ds, I tested and got a positive at 9 dpo, which is pretty early.

Good luck.


----------



## Mavournin

I say get a beta.


----------



## phatchristy

#1: 12 DPO Strong positive (not tracking cycles, estimating...you know I only took one test with her pregnancy







)
#2: 10 DPO Faint Positive (not tracking cycles, exclusively breastfeeding, estimating)
#3: 11 DPO Faint Positive (tracking cycle, ovulation predictor test)

I switched over to using OPKS specifically so I knew exactly when I ovulated rather than guestimating. Mainly as I was nearing pretty close to 42 weeks...didn't want to get transferred out of the midwives care (it's a law here at 42 weeks).

So, with #3 I started testing at 9 DPO. You can sort of see something at 10 DPO, but at 11 it was pretty obvious.

I've got about 70 pregnancy tests here under my bathroom sink. I'm not kidding.







I ordered in bulk cheaply from a lab company. So, DH had better not be done at 3....







: .


----------



## Meiri

Since my cycle length has been varying lately, I don't know if I'm 2-3 days late or "due" today or pre-menstrual for another few days.

So far both EPT tests I've done have been negative. I'm going to wait now until I'm sure I'm really late, though the waiting is very difficult.


----------



## mamamilkers

I don't have a clue how many DPO I was, but I got a + the day before my period was due with a Dollar Store test.


----------



## lmonter

I got all my BFP's the day before or the day my period was due. Or I just felt a little funny (which would then lead me to think about when my last period was and such in my pre-charting days).


----------



## gsmommy

With my dd, I was 10 days late before I finally got a BFP. It was so frustrating, especially since I was almost positive I was pregnant.


----------



## mama to 2 girls

DD1 & DD2 and both my m/c's I tested the day AFTER my AF was due and got FAINT BFP's each time.

I kind of have a feeling I *might* be right now (but I am probably wrong! HAHA!) and tested yesterday in the afternoon and it was a BFN, I am due for AF tomorrow (monday) or tuesday.

I think it does just depend on the person....I think I may be one that has to wait till AF is actually late, seeing as how I only got FAINT + with all my pregnancies AFTER AF was due.


----------



## Deneice2004

I am 2 days late and had only gotten BFNs. Guess it is just different for everyone. I have had signs of AF for a week now and she still is not here.


----------



## 1babysmom

While my last 2 pregnancies gave me BFP's at 8 DPO, my first one didn't show positive until 18 DPO, even though the day before I had just tested negative (I started testing at 9 DPO).


----------



## Mama Poot

I think the best pregnancy test is YOU. The only time I ever got a positive HPT was when we were trying for our first. The second time I took TWO HPT's and both were negative, only to discover I was pregnant 14 weeks along. I was breastfeeding at the time and i don't care what anyone says, I think that's why it didn't show up! If you think you're pregnant, chances are you ARE!


----------



## mulberrysummer

hi, Im in the same boat have two little girls and for baby 1 I was 3 days late when I got a faint one on a cheap test so went and got a clear blue, with baby number 2 I was extremely ill and exhausted so to rule it out I took a clear blue 4 days b4 and was 2 weeks preggy. Now Im 6 days late and got a negative everytime but this is not normal for me, not sure how long to leave it b4 I worry


----------



## sandra063

Every woman is different - my bfp's were at 9, 10, 11 and 14 dpo, but I believe many women haven't gotten them that early.


----------

